# 01805-Dialer: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen Betrugs



## sascha (29 März 2006)

*01805-Dialer: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen Computerbetrugs*

Im Kampf gegen den Missbrauch teurer Dialer hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück eine neue Runde eingeläutet. Die Fahnder ermitteln gegen mehrere Verdächtige, die Internetsurfer in Deutschland mit 01805-Dialern der Firma Trodat Telecom NV um ihr Geld gebracht haben sollen. Zahl der Opfer und Gesamtschaden seien aber noch unklar, berichtete der zuständige Staatsanwalt Jürgen Lewandrowski auf Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de. In Hamburg haben zwei Dialer-Betrüger unterdessen Buße getan: Sie haben die im Dezember gegen sie verhängten Millionenstrafen gezahlt.

Über Arbeitsmangel kann sich Jürgen Lewandrowski nicht beschweren. Beinahe täglich landen bei dem Osnabrücker Staatsanwalt derzeit neue Anzeigen in Sachen 01805-Dialer auf dem Tisch. „Schwerin, Göttingen, Memmingen, von überall her kommen die Beschwerden herein“, berichtet der Ermittler. Der Verdacht lautet auf Computerbetrug, über Dialer der Firma Trodat Telecom NV mit Sitz in Curacao/Niederländische Antillen. „Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bundesweit Geschädigte gibt“, sagt Lewandrowski. Wie viele, kann er freilich nur erahnen. Denn vermutlich hat sich bisher nur ein Bruchteil der Opfer bei Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft gemeldet.

Die mutmaßlichen Täter sollen spätestens ab Juni 2005 Dateien in Umlauf gebracht haben, die bei betroffenen Internetnutzern die Standard-Einwahlnummern vertauschten. Statt sich über ihren gewohnten Internetprovider einzuwählen, gingen die Opfer fortan über 01805-Nummern ins Netz. „In einigen Fällen entstanden den Geschädigten Kosten von über 300 Euro“, schildert Lewandrowski. Verantwortlich dafür waren nach bisherigem Ermittlungsstand Programme mit Namen wie „usbn.exe“ und „internt.exe“, die den Austausch der Standard-Einwahlnummern vornahmen. Die Computerbenutzer selbst dürften den Ermittlungen zufolge davon nichts bemerkt haben.

Beute sichergestellt

Auch deshalb setzen die Fahnder jetzt auf eine Öffentlichkeitsfahndung. Unter der Adresse www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialerneu.htm hat die Staatsanwaltschaft eine spezielle Seite eingerichtet. Auf dieser wird der Fall geschildert. Und Betroffene werden aufgefordert, sich per Fax oder Mail bei der Polizeiinspektion Osnabrück zu melden. Zugleich bitten die Ermittler darum, ihnen eventuell vorhandene Dialer zukommen zu lassen: „Insbesondere Datensicherungen oder Dokumentationen betreffend die Dialer-Einwahlen können für die Beweisführung sehr wertvoll sein“, betont Lewandrowski. Das betreffe zum einen die Dialer selbst. Zum anderen hoffe man darauf, dass Opfer für eine gewisse Zeit ihre infizierte Festplatte oder zumindest ein Image zur Verfügung stellen. „Wir möchten ja auch nachvollziehen können, wie die Dialer auf die PCs gebracht wurden“, sagt der Ermittler. Sich als Geschädigter zu melden, könnte auch für die Betroffenen selbst hilfreich sein. Lewandrowski bestätigte auf Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Erlöse aus den dubiosen Dialer-Einwahlen sichergestellt hat. Daraus könnten namentlich bekannte Opfer unter Umständen entschädigt werden.

Reagiert hat aber auch die Bundesnetzagentur. Sie ließ insgesamt 17 Nummern abschalten. „Bei diesen Nummern wurde gegen die Vorgaben des Telekommunikationsgesetzes verstoßen“, sagte Manfred Küster, Sprecher der Behörde gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Zum einen sei für Dialer in Deutschland nur die Verwendung der Rufnummerngasse 09009 erlaubt, „zum anderen haben sich die Dialer offensichtlich von den Betroffenen unbemerkt eingewählt.“ Gleichzeitig verbot die Bundesnetzagentur Inkasso und Rechnungslegung für die Nummern.

Der Verdacht, dass sich illegale Dialer in Deutschland auch über die Nummerngasse 01805 einwählen, besteht schon länger. So hatten sich Verbraucher bereits im vergangenen Jahr im Forum von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de über dubiose Einwahlen dieser Art und die Dateien usbn.exe und internet.exe beschwert. Erkenntnissen unserer Experten zufolge installierten sich die Dateien über aktive Inhalte auf den Rechnern von Betroffenen und vergruben sich dann tief in der Registry. Das bestätigten dann auch mehrere Antiviren-Hersteller. So kopierten sich die Trojaner laut Sophos in die Datei usbn.exe im Windows-Systemordner und nach internt.exe im Windows-Ordner. Damit sie automatisch beim Systemstart aktiviert werden, erstellten die Dialer den Registrierungseintrag HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\usbn C:\Windows\System32\usbn.exe -go -c –w. Die Dialer legten außerdem in vielen Fällen Verknüpfungen zu sich selbst im Startmenü oder auf dem Desktop an. Dabei verwendeten sie die Namen Dating.lnk, XXX NOW.lnk, Me Naked.lnk, oder auch your eyes only.lnk.

Missbraucht wurden laut Staatsanwaltschaft die Nummern 0180-5009453, 0180-5018510, 0180-5045230, 0180-5045416, 0180-5045430, 0180-5121185, 0180-5223847, 0180-5431011, 0180-5517224, 0180-5525575, 0180-5579944, 0180-5610400, 0180-5651011, 0180-5651021, 0180-5683333, 0180-5705047, 0180-5857157, 0180-5857158, 0180-5913107, sowie die 0180-5913117. Wer eine der Nummern seit Juni 2005 auf seiner Telefonrechnung gefunden hat, sollte sich möglichst schnell bei den Ermittlern melden.

Dialer-Betrüger hat Millionenstrafe gezahlt

Ein anderer Fall des Dialer-Missbrauchs ist für die Justiz indes so gut wie abgeschlossen. Im Dezember 2005 hatte das Amtsgericht Hamburg-St. Georg die Geschäftsführer der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs und der Datenveränderung für schuldig gesprochen (wir berichteten). Die beiden Männer im Alter von 38 und 64 Jahren hatten eingeräumt, in den Jahren 2003 und 2004 Werbebanner im Internet derart präpariert zu haben, dass sich Internetsurfer beim Klick darauf teure Dialer einfingen. Deshalb wurden sie zu Freiheitsstrafen auf Bewährung verurteilt, hinzu kamen Geldauflagen von insgesamt 2,1 Millionen Euro. Wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg auf Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de bestätigte, hat der eine Verurteilte seine Millionenstrafe inzwischen vollständig bezahlt. Sein Komplize ist noch fleißig dabei – er stottert die Strafe in Raten ab.

Auch wenn Dialer nicht mehr so oft wie früher eingesetzt werden, ist der Schutz vor illegalen Einwählprogrammen weiter dringend nötig. Das zeigt aktuell der Fall der 01805-Dialer. Wie man sich vor teuren Überraschungen auf der Telefonrechnungen schützen kann, zeigt Dialerschutz.de in einem gesonderten Kapitel. Schutzprogramme und Dialer-Blocker finden Sie in unserem Downloads-Bereich. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=347
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28851


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2006)

*AW: 01805-Dialer: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen Betrugs*

http://www.br-online.de/politik-wirtschaft/mittagsmagazin/dynamisch/service/tipps/dialer2104.htm


			
				Mittagsmagazin vom 21.04.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Abzocke mit 01805-Nummern


tf


----------

